# Essex Countryside Bike Ride - June 23rd - Chelmsford



## Erika Patterson (5 Jun 2013)

A family cared for by Little Havens Hospice will be giving out medals to cyclists signed up to a charity ride this summer as their way of saying “thank you.”






On Sunday 23rd June 2013, in celebration of British Bike Week, Little Havens Hospice is asking people to get in the saddle for the Essex Countryside Bike Ride and peddle hard for the seriously ill children who rely on the charity’s specialist care. Starting and finishing at Anglia Ruskin University, Chelmsford, participants can test their endurance on a 60 or 25 mile course through the countryside and pretty surrounding villages, or take it easy on the family and child friendly 10 mile cycle path route. 
Erika Patterson, Events Fundraiser for Little Havens said, “Since watching the success of the British Cycling Team at the Olympics last summer, it seems everyone has got a buzz for cycling, including us at Little Havens. This will be a great day for all the family, so we hope our friends and supporters throughout Essex will join in the fun to raise money for their local children’s hospice.”




The event has previously attracted up to 1500 cyclists and all will be encouraged to raise sponsorship for the hospice which cares for children from across Essex who have a life-limiting condition, like 13 year old Michael Stone from Chelmsford who, along with his family, will be giving out medals to cyclists on the day.
Michael was two years old when doctors told his mum Norma, 34, that he had cancer of the white blood cells, a form of Leukemia known as Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia (ALL). She said, “You would never have known he wasn’t well, he was always running around. After almost three years of treatment, the end was in sight; no more hospitals, no more drugs. And then we found out he had brain damage because of the Leukemia. All I could think of was the odds of any child getting cancer, and then this. The world carried on when mine had stopped.”
Michael requires care 24 hours a day. His brain damage means he has three types of Epilepsy and seizures every day which puts an enormous amount of pressure on the family; Norma’s partner Jane Stone, 34, and Michael’s brothers, Joe, 9, and Shane, 7.




“We were told about Little Havens Hospice when Michael was first diagnosed but we didn’t go because I had a very wrong stereotype in my mind; I thought that going to a hospice meant everyone would be talking about death all the time but it is the complete opposite. Going to Little Havens is like going on holiday. It gives us a chance to be a family, for me to be mum and not nurse and for Jane and I to give Joe and Shane a little more undivided attention.
“I don’t think people realise what a lifeline Little Havens is to families like mine so for everyone signed up to the bike ride, please know that every time that pedal goes round, you’re buying my child a smile, and my family a memory.”
The event which is now in its 7th year is also inviting children to get crafty and take part in a Cycling Helmet Design Competition. Once signed up, participants will be sent a template to design their own helmet and entries will be displayed at the start of the race. The lucky winner will win a brand new funky HardnutZ Helmet to show off on future bike rides.
Erika went on to say, “When a family is told there’s no cure for their child’s illness, Little Havens is here to help but we wouldn’t be without support from the community at fundraising events like the Essex Countryside Bike Ride. So please sign up today, peddle hard and dig deep.”
Entry for the 60/25 mile route is £16 and will start at 8am. Entry for the child and family friendly 10 mile route is £6 and will start at 11am with discounts for family or group bookings. 
*Book your place online or for more information please contact Erika Patterson on 01702 220303. Don't forget to let us know on Facebook and Twitter when you sign up!* *#essexbikeride*


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2013)

@Erika Patterson
Seem's a nice ride and for a good cause.
However your terms and conditions state that a helmet must be worn.
What is the reason for this?

Would have been a nice family day out. Oh well.


----------

